
Show HN: Easy text to speech-fast/realistic text to voice, no subscription req'd - kunle
https://www.easytts.com/home.html
======
kunle
Hey HN - we made [https://easytts.com](https://easytts.com) to help us convert
text to voice primarily for the voice tracks for our demo videos. Most of the
sites out there sound like robots or require you to sign up for a
subscription. We make it easy to convert text to voice for a couple bucks, no
account required. We'll be improving

\- quality of voices

\- output speed

\- inputs (we already support text in Google Docs and Google Sheets, more are
coming)

\- outputs formats and destinations

Open to feedback, please let us know what you think!

